# Body Fat Calipers / Machine



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

dont know if this is the correct forum ..

what is better the body fat calipers..

or something like this:

http://www.stressnomore.co.uk/body-composition-analyser-82210.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=feeds&utm_term=82210-10023&utm_campaign=StressNoMore&gclid=CL3SkK6K6LQCFSTLtAod9X8AVQ

are they both as accurate?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

calipers are the best mate.. they are the only way to get the body fat percentage as close as you can...

thats why even GPs use the calipers..


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

thats what i thought .. but i was just on a site looking at them and it said that they were unreliable unless used by someone trained and [the link above] was easier and more accurate - i figure because they are more expensive.

but i figure i can just youtube exactly how to use them and save myself some £?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> thats what i thought .. but i was just on a site looking at them and it said that they were unreliable unless used by someone trained and [the link above] was easier and more accurate - i figure because they are more expensive.
> 
> but i figure i can just *youtube exactly how to use them and save myself some £?*


thats exactly what i was gonna say mate.. you dont need any certificate or qualification to operate/use a simple calipers lol

just youtube it and there are countless videos on how to use calipers/check BF using calipers etc etc...


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

cools ...

99p from hong kong it is! lol


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I've got both and the calipers are better.


----------

